# Rudy and Sergio's 2nd game



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

link


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Once again another efficient game for Rudy. Sergio looks like he had a much better game this time as well.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ah yes, Rebotes.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 26, 2006)

REC = Steals
PER = Turnovers
TAP = Blocks (Com = in favor, Rec = against)


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

aaabbbccc said:


> REC = Steals
> PER = Turnovers
> TAP = Blocks (Com = in favor, Rec = against)


Thanks much!


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

not to shabby by the fine spaniards.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what are the stats for both players averaged for the two games?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

What is the faltas column? Turnovers? For each turnover they record who forced it or who was guarding them? Very interesting. I wished our boxscores did that.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 26, 2006)

Paxil said:


> What is the faltas column? Turnovers? For each turnover they record who forced it or who was guarding them? Very interesting. I wished our boxscores did that.


Faltas = Personal Fouls


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I am probably more excited about Rudy than any other player. he really looks like the real deal


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I am probably more excited about Rudy than any other player. he really looks like the real deal


Agreed. He may be the best player on that team -- including the Gasol brothers. (I'm a shameless homer, so sue me. :biggrin 

I can't wait for Rudy to come over next season. We will be stocked at SG, PF and Center next year, at a minimum, with a crop of decent or better PGs and spotty SFs. Unless we get a good SF by trade or draft, or Travis and/or Martell pan out at SF, all of which are real possibilities. And the year after that we could get a top free agent.

I can't believe how optimistic I am about our future. Feels good! :yay:


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Our 3rd consecutive ROY winner in '09? 

Well, I can dream. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I am probably more excited about Rudy than any other player. he really looks like the real deal


Agreed.

I've wanted Rudy for a couple years now. Its nice that KP saw a player he wanted and Paul made it happen.

Rudy has possible star potential IMO.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I really wish Rudy was comming over this year!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

13 responses and not even one post telling their stats, or why they did good?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah GO RUDY he will look great in a blazer uniform!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

To answer Blazed question using above Spanish intepretation.

Rudy F. --- *Min*. 21.57 16 *pts* = 3-5 *2's* 2-5 *3's* 4-4 *FT* 1 *ST* 1 *RB* 1*Bock* 0 *TO*


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Just a few minutes ago Rudy and Sergio played against Lithuania with a win for Spain (95-75). Rudy was a starter over Navarro, he had a good game but not so spectacular. Sergio didn't play a lot, just normal, nothing spectacular but not many mistakes. 
No full stats yet, just these:

ESPAÑA 95 (19+28+21+25): Pau Gasol (19), R. Fernández (9), Calderón (15), Reyes (14), Navarro (11),-cinco inicial-, C. Cabezas (3), Jiménez (7), S. Rodríguez (5), B. Rodríguez (6), M. Gasol (4), Mumbrú (2), Trias (-).

LITUANIA 75 (21+17+12+15): Kaukenas (12), Siskauskas (7), Songaila (11), Jasikevicius (12), Javtokas (7) –cinco inicial-, Gustas (3). Jasaitis (5), D. Lavrinovic (2), Kleiza (6), K. Lavrinovic (8). Jaukunas (2).


You also have to see a full court 3 made by Jasikevicius with one hand.:clap:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Complete box score: http://www.feb.es/files/pdf/selecciones/seniormas/2007/España-Lituania.pdf


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

And Jasikevicius three:yay: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K6ytGeC3QpA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K6ytGeC3QpA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 26, 2006)

vs. Portugal:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNdyz7O0rhc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eNdyz7O0rhc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome work, aaabbbccc


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Spain destroyed today Lithuania, again. Third quarter was broken thanks to Navarro and Calderon.

Rudy had a quiet game, but had a nice alleyoop, courtesy of Sergio. Sergio was a bit sloppy at the beginning but was better later, adding 9 points and 5 dimes in 11 minutes. Rudy had 9 points in 15 minutes, but had good efficiency numbers (last column in the boxscore= Val= Valoracion = Efficiency points)

Boxscore


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice balanced team 

thanks for the info!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Looks like only 5 points. Still, 5 assists in 11 minutes is the Sergio we like!! That would be, what... 22 assists/48?

!

iWatas


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Iwatas said:


> Looks like only 5 points. Still, 5 assists in 11 minutes is the Sergio we like!! That would be, what... 22 assists/48?
> 
> !
> 
> iWatas


Not to mention that they're Euro assists, which are pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Can you explain the difference between a US and a Euro assist?

iWatas


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Iwatas said:


> Can you explain the difference between a US and a Euro assist?
> 
> iWatas


the accent


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Iwatas said:


> Can you explain the difference between a US and a Euro assist?
> 
> iWatas


In Europe an assist just counts if the player that received the ball from a teammate makes the basket just after catching the ball. If he bounces or fakes, assist doesn't count. In the Nba you can dribble, fake and the assist still counts. That is the major difference.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

makes you wonder how man y actual assists he had diring those game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio to Rudy!!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/60njKUFG9-w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/60njKUFG9-w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am really getting excited to see Rudy in the Blazers Uni. In three years, we are going to have a ******* team. 

Sergio has so much potential, I just hope he can figure in out and lead the Blazers in a few years. 

Here are some big if's, but if
a) Oden turns out to be as advertized
b) LMA stays on track and becomes what I think he will (Sheed with a good attitude)
c) Roy continues to shine
d) Sergio lives up to 80% of his potential
e) Rudy becomes what I think he will

We will have 4 of the 5 positions packed with near perfection and a 6th man in Rudy to play behind Sergio and Roy. All we need to do is get (either organically or via trade/draft) a good SF and the Blazers will kill year in and year out. Go Blazers!


----------

